# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  How to find pokemon in Pokemon Go?

## spgonmsough

Looking for Pokémon has always been a passion for players. Proximity and scope are the ways we get tips. According to the information, we need to find the suggested location area. Before you are ready to find them, let's see how to find them through system prompts.

Use nearby for tracking
Nearby is the default tracking system in Pokemon Go. He will show you Pokémon hovering around nearby PokéStop. In the Pokémon tab in the lower right corner of the screen, you can see the nine Pokémon displayed below NEARBY. Click the Pokémon you want to track, and then follow the footprint button to track. Then you can find them based on the flag hanging on PokéStop or the surrounding high halo.

Use the sight to find Pokémon
This option will be displayed when there are no PokéStops in the range or the distance exceeds 200 meters. It shows Pokémon hiding anywhere nearby and preparing to spawn. It will be below the nearby label. You cannot know the exact location of the Pokémon. However, a Pokémon lurking in a corner nearby can be found under the SIGHTINGS header.

Under normal circumstances, different types of Pokémon will appear in different types of places. The proximity and scope are our ways to discover Pokémon. We found the Pokémon that may exist near the area through the prompt and went to find it. We have to find rare Pokémon only through their highlighting. Participating in various raids is a way to obtain rare and shiny Pokemon with high probability. Go to mmoso.com to buy a cheap Shiny Pokemon in a more time-saving way.

----------


## Isabellaevelynn

The first step is to get some Pokemon and at least one incense item. Power-up points will also help you bag more of the little guys. To get more Pokemon , visit a nintendocore Center and spin the Pokemon. If you get some, you can use them to capture more Pokemon. The players have to find nearby Pokémon and Gyms.

----------

